# Flash x Puffy



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the link to Flash's 2 buckling born this afternoon. She was bred to Irish Whisper Puff Daddy. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 265&type=1


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! This is her 2nd freshening. I bought her last year as she was drying up but her udder looked really nice. If it turns out great as I expect it will and if these boys look real nice they will get to stay bucks.


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Pretty babies congrats.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute! Your doe is beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute..congrats... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! congrats on the :kidblue: :kidblue: !!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all!!
Nubians thank you she is a real cutie! I also own her twin sister. They look very similar but her sister is a little lighter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such adorable boys! Mama's a pretty lady too!


----------

